# Lovely handcrafted kindle covers



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello!

My name is Dora, from Portugal, and I sell kindle covers handcrafted by me. My covers are made with 100% cotton fabrics, and padding to adequately protect the device.

Right now I have 3 different covers in my shop. Two of them are for kindle keyboard, and one is for the latest and simplest kindle, without the touch screen (kindle 4/wi-fi). But, as I indicate in the shop, I can customize them for all the other kindle models. And I can also make the covers with other fabrics, chosen by you.

Here is the link to the shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews

And here are some images of my covers:










Thank you very much for the attention 

Dora

P.S. I'll be adding new covers to the shop soon.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

These are very pretty, Dora.


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

laa0325 said:


> These are very pretty, Dora.


Thank you, laa0325


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a short video about my covers:


----------



## hitoniol (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely handcrafted kindle covers


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello again. I just added a new cover to my shop (www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews).

Please, let me know what you think about it 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the blue and orange one!!! Lovely.


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Cyndi said:


> I love the blue and orange one!!! Lovely.


Thank you Cyndi!!


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, those are really very lovely


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

[quote author= link=topic=103866.msg1632034#msg1632034 date=1332407838]
Wow, those are really very lovely 
[/quote]

It's so nice when our work is appreciated  Thank you, VannaSmythe!!


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

And here I am again, to tell that I just added a new cover to the shop (https://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews)!

Here's a picture:










Hope you like it!

Dora


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

The look incredibly well made, I'm impressed!


----------



## CarrieMay (Mar 30, 2012)

These will make lovely presents. I am going to keep these in mind for a couple of Birthdays I have coming up.


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, Cyanide5000 and CarrieMay, for your lovely words!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Those are lovely!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You do marvelous work, Dora.


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Imogen Rose and JimC1946, I'm so happy you like my covers  Thanks!


----------



## Flowers4you (Apr 3, 2012)

Dora, your covers are absolutely beautiful! I think I might have to purchase one. Good job!


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Flowers4you said:


> Dora, your covers are absolutely beautiful! I think I might have to purchase one. Good job!


I'm so glad you like them! I'll be happy to make one for you, in case you wish so


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello 

I just added a new kindle cover to my shop at etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews). I love its flowery and natural look!

(I customize this cover for all models of kindle)

Here are some pictures:

































Hope you like it!

Thanks,

Dora


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I added a new cover to my Etsy shop (http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews). As with my other covers, I can customize this one to all models of kindle, and even to other ebook readers and tablets.

Here are some photos:




























Hope you like it!

Dora


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi again!

I just added a new cover to my Etsy shop (http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews). I can customize it to all models of kindle, and even to other ebook readers and tablets.

Here are some photos:




























Hope you enjoy it!

Dora


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

MopsaAspom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I added a new cover to my Etsy shop (http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews). As with my other covers, I can customize this one to all models of kindle, and even to other ebook readers and tablets.
> 
> ...


What would be your price including US shipping for an iPad 3 cover?


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Alice Coyl said:


> What would be your price including US shipping for an iPad 3 cover?


Hi Alice!

The prices are the ones I indicate in my shop - http://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews - plus 5$ of shipping for the US. I.e., for the iPad 3 I'm applying the same prices as for the kindle.

Please let me know if you have any other question.

Dora


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Alice Coyl said:


> What would be your price including US shipping for an iPad 3 cover?


Note: Regarding this specific orange cover, the price would be 39$ + 5$ (shipping).


----------



## MopsaAspom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just added a new handmade cover to my tiny Etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/dorasews

Here are some pictures:





































Hope you like it!

Dora

P.S. I can make covers with other fabrics, chosen by you


----------

